# Unbleached Euro Mount



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry bout the crappy pics(first attempt)


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

try these


----------



## mringer (Oct 28, 2009)

i like that unbleached look very nice


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

unbleached looks badass man...nice job...how did you do it?


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Just boiled it clean
Takes a little while, but it works
Just make sure you get every last little scrap of meat off
My best friend and hunting partner just happens to be a taxidermist(which is nice). He uses a big propane burner and a five gallon pot to boil all his skulls.
The pot is the perfect size to hang the skull in by the horns, so you only boil the skull and not the antlers


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks a lot for the info man ill do that today with my buck from last year. you didnt do anything after boiling it though? it doesnt smell after a while?


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

also, when you boil it does it matter if the antlers are submerged? would the boiling discolor the antlers at all?


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

It smells pretty bad while you are boiling it, but not afterwards.
Definitely do it outside.
I dont know if boiling the antlers would cause any problems, but i wouldnt do it if i could help it.
Good luck, I hope it turns out nice for ya


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

sounds good man. i have a project for tomorrow. ill post pics when im done.


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

if you dont like the bleached look... ( use peroxide to whiten - NOT bleach ) you should still degrease the skull in hot water and dawn detergent. there will be grease in the skull that will leach out over time and possibly smell and look worse over time. 

I clean my skulls with beetles, and I now they stink and look like crap until i get them in the degreaser.... its all in what you like though....


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the unbleached looks better and more natural.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

BigDoggDarren said:


> if you dont like the bleached look... ( use peroxide to whiten - NOT bleach ) you should still degrease the skull in hot water and dawn detergent. there will be grease in the skull that will leach out over time and possibly smell and look worse over time.
> 
> I clean my skulls with beetles, and I now they stink and look like crap until i get them in the degreaser.... its all in what you like though....


x2..degrease


----------

